# iOS 8 warning



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

UBER: Please don't install iOS8 on your Uber phone! If you do, your Uber app won't work properly. Please DO update the Uber app when you see the pop up. Thanks!


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Hmmm....it doesn't work properly now.


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

Is 3.14 comparible with iOS 8?


----------



## rukawa (Aug 30, 2014)

uber app or uber driver app? i cant make it work the uber app on my ios 8, but was working perfectly good until the last uber app update


----------



## London UberExec Driver (Jul 8, 2014)

Yes got a text about that. Don't see what difference it would have made anyway as I only use Ubers iPhone for their app anyway.


----------



## Tommyo (Aug 18, 2014)

Is this another Uber attempt at blameshifting? I am already providing the car and the gas - get your program right - I am not the programmer.


----------



## Go3Team (Aug 20, 2014)

Tommyo said:


> Is this another Uber attempt at blameshifting? I am already providing the car and the gas - get your program right - I am not the programmer.


My day job has an app that has also been screwed up by IOS8. It's not just Uber.


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Uber sent a text saying to wait until Friday before updating to ios8.


----------



## rukawa (Aug 30, 2014)

I had ios 8 for a while ( apple developers account) and it was working, now it is crashing every time that i tried to open de app, im not talking about the driver app


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

Uber has expressly said "do not update their iPhone" and in general it's always wise to wait a while on any full-number OS update so all the kinks and bugs get worked out. With any operating system (OS) it's never very smart to just 'dive right in'.


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

I am using the driver app version 3.15 on an ipad running IOS8, no problem!


----------



## izzi3 (Sep 13, 2014)

Damn I should have read this before my App is working so far


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

Uber is going to delay me getting the best iOS ever!!! Im suing.


----------



## DCUberXGrrrl (Aug 25, 2014)

Yuri Lygotme said:


> Is 3.14 comparible with iOS 8?


How doe it get the Ios 8 compatible Uber App on my iphone AND iPad air? Thanks


----------

